# Hulu on CM4DX?



## sshanec (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone got this working yet? I'm trying to figure out things that would cause the app to not read the phone as Droid X, but I'm no expert... 

As an aside, Hulu Plus is now available from the market and is what I'm referring to.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Im running CM7 nightly 8. Hulu Plus is available for download on the market, and with the cm4dx camera .zip file i flashed, video playback is working for me. Any luck on other nightlys?


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Video is working for me as well (after flashing the camera fix) I am on nightly 7.


----------



## sshanec (Jun 16, 2011)

The error I'm getting is actually a device not supported popup. I've used the camera fix zip from MDW and Netflix, Youtube, etc are all working. I've made some changes to build.prop but nothing is affecting it so it must be using a different device id check than Netflix was.


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

It tells me that my device isn't supported. On nightly 7.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sshanec (Jun 16, 2011)

92sho16 said:


> It tells me that my device isn't supported. On nightly 7.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Same here. I reflashed the camera fix thinking maybe I updated and didn't flash it, but it still is not working. Those that it is working for, have you modified anything else?


----------



## STiK (Jun 7, 2011)

Build.prop shows we are still on 2.3.340 maybe this?


----------



## sshanec (Jun 16, 2011)

No, I changed that and some others to what is shown in .596 and none of that worked.


----------



## sfehrman (Jun 16, 2011)

I am also getting the unsupported device error
I have also flashed the camera fix and am running nightly #8


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Getting the error as well, on nightly #9 with camera fix.


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

I am running nitely 9 with the camera fix also and I can run Netflix, but Hulu Plus gives a Device Not Supported popup.


----------



## cleopete (Jun 27, 2011)

I get "Device not supported" as well. I've also tried it with Apex and Liberty 596 builds, and stock Froyo (via sbf) with no luck. My wife's phone works great running P3's 573 leak so I tried copying her build.prop to mine, but no luck there either.


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

How bout watching hulu on dolphin hd? : ) I've got it working on my cyanogen dx. This is a method originally laid out on androidcentral, but with permission from the original poster, I give you: hulu (without a subscription or app):

Hulu Working on the X!

A couple disclaimers:

I am running Froyo and Liberty 2.01 so if anyone confirms this works with other roms and/or leaked Gingerbread, please share.

Steps 1 & 2 may not be truly necessary but I would rather start with a clean install of each program

Root Explorer just makes it a lot easier to complete Steps 6-11 but is not required.

Pressing the Settings button within Hulu is a little tricky but I selected 288p and made it my default preference since it seems to work a little better than 360p on the DX

You may be able to use other browsers since Dolphin HD to make this work, but I recommend choosing a browser that you will use exclusively for Hulu since it cannot be optimized for Mobile and that may interfere with browsing to other sites

If you already use Dolphin HD as your default browser, you can keep using it but may have to tweek the SETTINGS everytime you launch

You can always choose Stock, Dolphin MINI HD, Firefox etc to use as your default browser.

Lastly, and most importantly, I borrowed much of this from XDA and Android Central and the purpose of my thread is to assist others who may have had trouble running Hulu on the DX after following the instructions in the following thread:

How to Stream Hulu on the Nook Color and Other Android Devices

and getting the following error: "Hulu requires Flash Player 10.0.32 or higher. Please download..."

1	Uninstall Adobe Flash
Go to Settings
Go to Applications
Go to Manage Applications
Find Adobe Flash and select it and Uninstall

2 Uninstall Dolphin Browser HD
Go to Settings
Go to Applications
Go to Manage Applications
Find Dolphin HD and select it and Uninstall

3. Download Adobe Flash 10.3 from the Market

4. Download the following file, unzip, and save the libflashplayer.so to your SD Card

http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...5&d=1305831277

5. Launch ROOT EXPLORER

6.. Locate libflashplayer.so and longpress until you can select COPY

7. Keep pressing Parent Folder directory until you get to the root folder 
You won't be able to press it anymore

8. Take the following path: /data/data/com.adobe.flashplayer/lib

9. Paste libflashplayer.so and override the existing file

10. Longpress libflashplayer.so until you can choose PERMISSIONS

11. Set Permissions to the following:

Read Write Execute
Owner x x x
Group x blank x
Others x blank x

12. Download Dolphin HD from the Market

13. Run Dolphin HD
Select ALWAYS ON for Flash Support
Keep hitting Next until you get to User Agent
Select CUSTOM
Skip adding an email address
Finish install and exit the browser

14. Relaunch Dolphin HD 
Press the Settings/Options Button on the DX
Select MORE
Select SETTINGS
Select CUSTOM USERAGENT
Type WIN and Select OK
Close Dolphin HD

15. Relaunch Dolphin HD and go to hulu.com

16. Start watching---works best in landscape mode

Have at it fellas : )


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh! And you need to have the camera fix installed to watch streaming video of any sort, but you can find that in this forum somewhere


----------



## shadowDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

bafish said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...5&d=1305831277


Link would not work. Does it work for anybody else?

This one works for me http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1010606


----------

